# tank mates in a 3 gallon?



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I just got a new 3g tank, and I want to get a new betta. My husband would like some other fish this time, though (I think he would like some neon tetras or glow tetras). So if I get a betta, what fish would be best to put in with a betta in a 3g tank?

I know that there might not be any because a lot of smaller fish are schooling fish, but I figured I'd ask. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 3 gallon is only big enough for 1 betta.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> A 3 gallon is only big enough for 1 betta.


 Ditto You would have to have a 10 gallon for a betta and tankmates.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with dramaqueen that a 3 gallon is only big enough for one Betta.


I suggest a 5 gallon with a Betta and some shrimp or a snail. Or you could get a 10 gallon with some Cory Cats.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You could put a small snail in a 3 gallon or some ghost shrimp. But your tank would have to be cycled first.


----------

